# Eclipse 3.3 RCP - Cheat Sheet - Commands?



## flashray (26. August 2007)

Hallo,

bei der Cheat Sheet Erstellung kann man für die einzelnen Schritte Commands aus dem Commands Composer auswählen. Allerdings funktionieren manche nicht, wie bspw. Perspectives > CVS Repository Exploring. Ebenfalls bietet der Composer hierfür den "Execute" Testbutton nicht an. Hingegen funktioniert bspw. Perspectives > Show Perspective.

In der Eclipse Online Doku habe ich keinen Hinweis darauf gefunden das nur eine Teilmenge dieser vorhandenen Commands funktioniert.

Kann mir jemand näheres darüber sagen, der vielleicht auch schon über dieses Problem gestolpert ist?


Vg Erdal


----------



## flashray (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

The command did not complete successfully. 
There is no handler to execute for command org.eclipse.team.cvs.ui.addLocation

Ich habe bislang immer noch keine Lösung für dieses Problem finden können. Der obige Fehler tritt auf wenn ich die Action Add Repository Location im Cheat Sheet Editor einem Step zugewiesen habe, und dies ausführen möchte.

Wüsste jemand welchen Handler ich, in die XML Datei manuell eintragen könnte, damit dieses Cheat Sheet funktioniert.


```
<subitem label="Right click, select New – Repository Location and complete the following entries:" skip="false">
         <command serialization="org.eclipse.team.cvs.ui.addLocation" confirm="false">
         </command>
      </subitem>
```

Vg Erdal


----------

